# Holy Macro



## JacaRanda (Apr 5, 2014)

For some reason I found myself browsing through some 2012 shots.  C&C welcome on this little harmless fella.

1. 



2. 



3.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 5, 2014)

Makes my skin crawl but excellent shots and nice lighting.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 5, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> Makes my skin crawl but excellent shots and nice lighting.



Thank you.  I would think I used flash at f18, but exif shows flash did not fire.  I am sure I did not know what I was doing.  I took a picture of the sign at Shipley Nature Center and shot it at f32 1/8 second in total daylight.  Sheeesh.


----------



## HL45 (Apr 5, 2014)

Harmless or not I wouldn't touch lol. nice work JacaRanda.


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 13, 2014)

Great shots and in #1 you got better DOF then I have been able to get.  Lee


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 13, 2014)

#3 rings my bell. Nice to look at outside.  Inside it back to God.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 13, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > Makes my skin crawl but excellent shots and nice lighting.
> ...



Uh huh.  It's either pure luck, or some deep talent hiding there.  Either way, a very good set.  Imagine what you can do once you DO know what you're doing!


----------



## pjaye (Apr 13, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> Makes my skin crawl but excellent shots and nice lighting.



That. 

And after reading on another post that spiders will sometimes jump _at _you, I can guarantee I will never, ever be photographing a spider.


----------

